

Self-working "magic" trick, related to machine language decoding [video] - RiderOfGiraffes
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uRI4XtnJxXo&feature=autofb

======
RiderOfGiraffes
If people ask, I'll explain why this is related to assembly language decoding,
but I'll leave it as a mystery for now.

Guesses welcome!

